# Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Padilla's Achillies Heel?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

All joking aside, I was a bit disappointed with this cigar. It started when I brought it out of the humidor and I noticed , the not so neat wrapper...

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Padilla's Achillies Heel?


----------

